# whats wrong with my snail?



## dm13gior (Nov 19, 2012)

he is just on the bottom upside down. when i try to rotate him so he is right side up it tips back over almost as if there is an air bubble in his body making him want to be buoyant, while his shell stays at the bottom. he also cant seem to go into his shell.


----------

